
Evernote Gave Dark Web Dealer’s Notes to the DEA - adambyrtek
https://www.vice.com/en_us/article/j5yyxp/evernote-search-warrant-gave-data-to-us-government
======
droopyEyelids
I saw a similar headline a few weeks ago. Seems like a part of the
investigative process is, upon finding someone's email address, investigators
now get a warrant for all consumer cloud services?

It makes perfect sense, even though the law doesn't have to. But that is a
pretty specific use of new technology that doesn't seem to violate my
expectations.

I just wonder if they find the phone number a free email account was created
with, or maybe the IPs that access it frequently, and then subpoena the cloud
services for other emails created with that phone number or accessing it from
that IP

------
Scoundreller
> Even if the subscriber deletes the data, it may continue to be available on
> Evernote's servers for a certain period of time."

I guess “may” means “99% chance” and “certain period of time” means 999 years?

